# cannot connect to the internet using HTTP, HTTPS, or FTP



## daveymac99 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all

I am unable to connect to the internet on my other laptop and when I run a diagnostic it tells me " cannot connect to the internet using HTTP, HTTPS, or FTP" and to check the firewall settings. We are currently running norton antivirus and from what I can tell this may be the problem but I don't know where to start to fix it!! Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## daveymac99 (Oct 15, 2006)

I should probably add that I am able to go onto HTTPS sites on both IE and Firefox.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If Norton Anti-Virus's data is too far out of date, or if your subscription has expired, it may shut stuff down. Symantic's Norton Removal Tool works very well.

Are you sure you have no firewall other than Windows'?


----------



## daveymac99 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you so much for your reply. We have an old version of the Norton Removal tool unfortunately this is out of date and therefore won't let us to run it and because we can't connect to the internet it won't allow me to update it either. It is a vicious cirlce!!! Is there any other around this.

On another note we only have the Norton Firewall and I have ensured that the Windows firewall is turned off.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you download to a computer with internet access and copy the file by removable media such as USB flash drive, floppy, zip disk, CD, ...?


----------



## daveymac99 (Oct 15, 2006)

I will have to do it tomorrow from work. I will let you know how things go tomorrow. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## daveymac99 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi TerryNet, I have managed to get the internet working on firefox by changing the proxy settings on firefox to "auto detect proxy settings for this network" and I have run the Norton Removal tool and reinstalled Antivirus 2008.......still no internet? 

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you want help with "I have managed to get the internet working on firefox ..."? 

After that sentence I don't understand "still no internet?".


----------



## daveymac99 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry not much help am I!!! What I meant to say was that firefox is working but internet explorer still isn't working.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you fiddled with the proxy settings in IE (Internet Options)?

Search for "reset IE n" where "n" is your version of Internet Explorer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset Internet Explorer 7 Settings

Reset IE6 to Default Settings


----------

